# Climbing vs bucket which is better



## garrettgirvin (Nov 25, 2014)

I grew up around a bucket truck and nothing else. The pops had no interest in climbing what so ever. I've always wondered is there a reason why some guys like buckets over climbing or vise versa. I mean climbing no fuel less wear and tear on equipment more versatile. No worrying about sinking into ground. The reason why I'm asking is i either have to buy a bucket or climbing gear. I'm 16 so I got plenty of years left im looking to start my own business. My dad had a reputable tree care business. He passed away in 2012 from that dang thing called cancer. I'm aware I'm young. You all may think I'm dumb but this is what I want to make of my life it's the only thing. And if climbing should I buy a kit or individual stuff. Oh and don't just criticize me i want real honest answers no bullcrap. Please help me figure all this out. In advance thank you. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 26, 2014)

buy both....but buy the bucket first to make money while you learn to climb. Being a good climber takes time, and your gonna be worthless at first. so unless you got time to learn, and im guessing you do, cause your only 16. I would buy a kit. Ive already asked this before. Unfortunately i havent been able to buy my kit yet. 

just my 2 pesos....


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Nov 26, 2014)

You sound like a damn tuff kid. I would say learn to climb. You will get places people with a truck can't. When you earn enough $$$ to buy a bucket go ahead and do it. Then you will be able to do both. Stick to your guns, be tough, learn at every corner and you will be OK.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

I've done all my schooling and don't even have my license yet I got all the saws 441 200t 660 im good on them I have been around everything but climbing. And I've seen the kits I've heard you don't use Spurs for anything but removal so what kit should I buy I have no idea. There is so many 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Nov 26, 2014)

Respect your elders that deserve respect. Half of them are jack asses that will tell you to fail. Respect the other half.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> You sound like a damn tuff kid. I would say learn to climb. You will get places people with a truck can't. When you earn enough $$$ to buy a bucket go ahead and do it. Then you will be able to do both. Stick to your guns, be tough, learn at every corner and you will be OK.


This is all I've ever wanted to do i used to cry when I had to go to school I wanted to go to work with my pops I miss that man like you wouldn't believe. And I mean I have worked and saved all my money up for this I wanna accomplish it. I just don't know where to start. Like a rope kit or spur kit. Fill me in if you could. 



Garrett Girvin


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 26, 2014)

i figured it all out and what i come up with was to buy a rope climbing kit and add the spurs to it. it was the cheapest way to go.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

Okay any sites in specific like treestuff or sherriltree?


Garrett Girvin


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Respect your elders that deserve respect. Half of them are jack asses that will tell you to fail. Respect the other half.


Words of wisdom right there 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 26, 2014)

treestuff or wespur i think. sherriltree didnt have a very good kit in my opinion.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh buddy. You have a long hard road. I feel your pain. You sound determined enough to get it done. If your ever in montucky your welcome to come climb with us. No bucket, no fancy ****. Just motivated men making a living . night kid, I've got a daughter to tend to.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

All this stuff is so damn confusing like wtf is this .... Whatever for I've searched everywhere and everybody always says leave it to the adults. Well what's going to happen when yall get too old to climb. Ya somebody else has to learn too 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Oh buddy. You have a long hard road. I feel your pain. You sound determined enough to get it done. If your ever in montucky your welcome to come climb with us. No bucket, no fancy ****. Just motivated men making a living . night kid, I've got a daughter to tend to.


Have a good one man I'll probably encounter you in one of these again. Thanks for your help. And I understand and I'm dedicated I'm putting my head to it and I ain't stopping. Everybody thinks I'm crazy and I'm going to work myself to death but hey it's my life. Somebody has to make up for all the people who don't work in this country 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 26, 2014)

alot of members are gonna tell you that on here.... like gorrila says respect the ones who deserve it. learning by some one experienced is the way to go if possible.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

People don't understand sometimes. I've had 3 different tree services come and ask me to work for them because they have seen how much of a work ethic I have. I may be only 16 but I'm not any normal 16 year old. I don't like video games I always have to be outside. I'd rather be working than hanging with friends. It's just the way I am. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

Another thing does climbing vs bucket have any effect on insurance. I am looking to get all my stuff around. Before I go buy insurance when I'm not working. And how do you go about that. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 26, 2014)

will one of those tree services be able to teach you the ropes in climbing? I totaly understant if you dont wanna work for anyone else.... Youtube can help you get an idea of what to do, how to do it, and what not to do...and there fun to watch!


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

Well the one he just had a accident on the jobsite plus he is getting old so he is just going to sell rumor has it. The other has a crew that only climbs but I'm pretty sure they are full and the other mainly does lot clearings and he wants me to go bid and grind stumps for him. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Nov 26, 2014)

troll...


----------



## Affordabletree (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going to tell you that you need to go and work for some other companies t and climb for them and get that experience in. I started my own company when I was 18 and by some of the statements you have made you are Not ready to run your own company by any means it takes a lot more than just climbing and rigging knowledge. Start with another company in your area and go from there.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

Affordabletree said:


> I'm going to tell you that you need to go and work for some other companies t and climb for them and get that experience in. I started my own company when I was 18 and by some of the statements you have made you are Not ready to run your own company by any means it takes a lot more than just climbing and rigging knowledge. Start with another company in your area and go from there.


I was around may dads ever since I could walk. Yea I mean some things I may not know probably a lot of things. This is just something I want to do. When spring rolls around I will probably go work for one of them for the Summer and fall. Just to get some more like you stated. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## IcePick (Nov 26, 2014)

Affordabletree said:


> I'm going to tell you that you need to go and work for some other companies t and climb for them and get that experience in. I started my own company when I was 18 and by some of the statements you have made you are Not ready to run your own company by any means it takes a lot more than just climbing and rigging knowledge. Start with another company in your area and go from there.



This.


----------



## Affordabletree (Nov 26, 2014)

What do you mean ice pick


----------



## jimrb (Nov 26, 2014)

This probably means I agree with this statement.

Working for another crew or two gives you a chance to see other ways of doing it besides your Dad's way. You may find your Dad was great and he probably was. Sometimes other crews have a different way of doing things that may be more efficient or safer. Or they may show you ways to never do things because they are unsafe or inefficient.


----------



## IcePick (Nov 26, 2014)

I mean your advice is spot on. Would do the kid some good to work for one or two local shops, learn some climbing and rigging techniques, save his pennies, then venture out on his own when he's a bit older and has a better idea on work practices, job bidding, etc...


----------



## IcePick (Nov 26, 2014)

How's Davey AT?


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

Yea I mean its probably just my stubborn ways that make me not want to go work for someone else. I want to start by myself just for the pride. I'm sure I should go out and see the jobs a little bit more you have all gave great advice and has helped a lot I appreciate the straight forward answers I was just waiting for the negative answers to flow in but everyone has surprised me. I appreciate that. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## Affordabletree (Nov 26, 2014)

Ice pick I got layed off november of last year from residential davey and that was awsome while I was there. Then I went to utility clearance and learned a lot there but just missed the residential side of tree work so I got hired in at JH Hart urban forestry and I love my job there


----------



## bigremovals (Nov 26, 2014)

I would just hire a climber with experience and learn from him and in a couple years fire him haha


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

bigremovals said:


> I would just hire a climber with experience and learn from him and in a couple years fire him haha


That doesn't give the same satisfaction lol 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## dblack (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey @garrettgirvin. I'm 19 and I started my own stump grinding business when I was 17. I now offer insured full tree removal, pruning, and stump grinding. I've done jobs that take 5 minutes and ones that take five 12 hour days. I have a one ton pickup with a dump bed that I own half of ( A family member cosigned the loan), a Sc252, and a BC1000XL I rent from a friend. I am in the Urban Forestry program at Virginia Tech and am looking to become a certified arborist. I work part time and have had 62 customers to date. I do all my removals with climbing equipment due to cost. PM me and we can exchange contact info. I am by no means an expert on climbing or tree work but I have learned a couple things.


Better is better before bigger is better
Respect your saws and equipment. Getting too confident will end badly. 
You usually get what you pay for.
If you are tired, fatigued, or hungry, take a break. (espically when climbing)
Go to trade shows, read magazines, read AS, go to conferences, join the tcia and the isa. Learn as much from the more experienced guys as possible. Never stop learning
it's ok to turn down jobs

lastly, I have heard some guys say buy a bucket truck and then learn how to climb, I can attest that climbing will be awkward, slow, and uncomfortable for the first couple hundred hours you do it. It still is for me. I think it should always be a tad bit scary no matter how experienced you are, a fear of heights keeps you from getting complacent. I think some of the best advice when it comes to learning to climb is, use your head. If it doesn't feel right at all, it probably isn't. AS is never a replacement for professional, in person training. 

I like your passion for starting your own business and desire to know more. I look forward to helping you in the future. Stay safe brother.

Daniel


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow need more guys like this around^


Garrett Girvin


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 26, 2014)

.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Aldegar (Nov 27, 2014)

I believe that learning to climb would be the most beneficial because you can't do every job with a bucket and being in the tree will make you a better bucket operator when the time comes. There are some companies that bag on using a bucket but if I could afford one I would use it every chance I got to save wear and tear on my body. I say since your young and have no responsibilities, just tag around with different tree services and learn as much as you can for a couple years and make a bit of cash dragging brush until you get good at climbing then go out on your own.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm kinda thinking the same thing 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 27, 2014)

Okay just a idea I realize some of you are saying buy a bucket first then learn how to climb. Well I'm just saying I don't even have my license yet so that would give me plenty of time to start learning how to climb just casually and not for business. Would I be able to get a good feel for it in a summer


Garrett Girvin


----------



## mckeetree (Nov 27, 2014)

When I was working for Park Cities Tree Service in Dallas in the early and mid 80's one of the first things I noticed was little outfits that sprung up that didn't have a bucket truck just stayed in low gear. They never really could build up like they wanted. When I started on my own in 1986, I knew that a bucket truck was a necessity for this area. I knew I would probably always be a little company but I didn't want to be a little company that perpetually seemed to be on hind tit.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Nov 27, 2014)

Look for some rec climbers in your area


----------



## Aldegar (Nov 28, 2014)

mckeetree said:


> When I was working for Park Cities Tree Service in Dallas in the early and mid 80's one of the first things I noticed was little outfits that sprung up that didn't have a bucket truck just stayed in low gear. They never really could build up like they wanted. When I started on my own in 1986, I knew that a bucket truck was a necessity for this area. I knew I would probably always be a little company but I didn't want to be a little company that perpetually seemed to be on hind tit.



It may be just your area because up here in the pacific northwest it's all about the climb. Most our trees are way too big for a bucket and it's rare that we do trees where there is even access for a bucket. While buckets are handy, I definitely don't think they are necessary to have a successful tree service at all. In fact there is only one guy around here who has one and he regularly has to pay $500 a day for contract climbers to come and blow up his job site leaving a mess for his crew to clean up.


----------



## mckeetree (Nov 28, 2014)

Aldegar said:


> It may be just your area because up here in the pacific northwest it's all about the climb. Most our trees are way too big for a bucket and it's rare that we do trees where there is even access for a bucket. While buckets are handy, I definitely don't think they are necessary to have a successful tree service at all. In fact there is only one guy around here who has one and he regularly has to pay $500 a day for contract climbers to come and blow up his job site leaving a mess for his crew to clean up.



Like I said...this area. We don't have too many trees here a 60 ft. truck won't reach. And, people around here are famous for letting the dead trees get too damned rotten to climb before that have them removed. Here, no bucket equals bad news if you want to stay out of the single wide trailer house.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

mckeetree said:


> Like I said...this area. We don't have too many trees here a 60 ft. truck won't reach. And, people around here are famous for letting the dead trees get too damned rotten to climb before that have them removed. Here, no bucket equals bad news if you want to stay out of the single wide trailer house.


I couldn't do without mine simply for all the storage of saws ,ropes,gas and oil,hyd stick saws, pole saws, trimmers,etc. Not even to mention the bucket itself then the forestry body to hold wood or chips.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Nov 28, 2014)

I appreciate all of your answers just for your info im in Indiana and will be doing residential work 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## Aldegar (Nov 29, 2014)

I feel like even if you can get away with primarily using a bucket, learning to climb will benefit you so much when it comes to doing tree work and give you a healthy respect for the dangers that this job comes with. My old boss was a retired telephone worker but never climbed, I watched him do so many stupid things in his bucket because he didn't have a lot of practical tree working knowledge that comes with learning to climb.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 29, 2014)

Aldegar said:


> It may be just your area because up here in the pacific northwest it's all about the climb. Most our trees are way too big for a bucket and it's rare that we do trees where there is even access for a bucket. While buckets are handy, I definitely don't think they are necessary to have a successful tree service at all. In fact there is only one guy around here who has one and he regularly has to pay $500 a day for contract climbers to come and blow up his job site leaving a mess for his crew to clean up.



Pacific Northwest is pretty general area, but in our area, (Vancouver), out of the 3 major residential companies, I count about 30 boom trucks, probably about 30 more in the smaller companies, plus the big boys doing utility work. Whether those use the boom all the time or just as a glorified chip truck I can't say.

Interestingly, all the booms I see around are forestry units, no rear mounted units.


----------



## Aldegar (Nov 30, 2014)

If each company has 10 buckets I don't really feel like they are an accurate representation for someone who thinking of starting a company from the ground up. Ok, so PNW is pretty general but here in Gig Harbor, Wa we have a lot of old growth trees and regularly remove 150 ft + firs. The average tree here is 100ft plus so unless you have room to take a 40+ top a standard bucket just doesn't have the reach. Also, while I feel it may be less labor intensive to use a bucket in something like a maple or oak, they are just more fun to climb and I think it's faster for a climber to move within the canopy. I feel like a bucket is something that I will get when I am old and tired and my business is well established. Until then I will love every minute of having one of the coolest jobs ever getting paid to climb trees.


----------



## chevybob (Dec 3, 2014)

Best thing you can do is work during the week for someone and do it on the weekends for yourself. You can have all the drive and desire in the world but, that alone isn't guna get you a business. You need to get your name out there and have some sort of client base. I climb for a couple guys during the week and do my jobs on the weekends. I'm insured and geared up except a chipper. It works well for me until I'm busy enough to start doing on my own completely


----------



## Aldegar (Dec 8, 2014)

I do exactly the same thing and it takes a long time to build a client base but then again he doesn't have a family to feed so it may be beneficial to have all that time and energy to invest in his company. Still needs to learn how to climb first though.


----------



## chevybob (Dec 8, 2014)

On top of learning how to climb is learning how to rig and what difference techniques to use in different situations. You can do what I did and figure it out as you go or you can work for someone who is willing to teach you. I was always a ground guy never got the chance to get in the air with someone experienced till I got gear one day and did it. Let's just say I'm extremely lucky to be alive right now.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 10, 2014)

Get good at climbing, then learn bucket work, lower overheads for starters, 

I'd rather be a climber with a bucket than a bucketeer(?) who can only do jobs with easy access and level ground, be the best you can be


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Dec 10, 2014)

I like "bucketeer". good word.


----------



## Maineiac (Dec 11, 2014)

garrettgirvin said:


> I grew up around a bucket truck and nothing else. The pops had no interest in climbing what so ever. I've always wondered is there a reason why some guys like buckets over climbing or vise versa. I mean climbing no fuel less wear and tear on equipment more versatile. No worrying about sinking into ground. The reason why I'm asking is i either have to buy a bucket or climbing gear. I'm 16 so I got plenty of years left im looking to start my own business. My dad had a reputable tree care business. He passed away in 2012 from that dang thing called cancer. I'm aware I'm young. You all may think I'm dumb but this is what I want to make of my life it's the only thing. And if climbing should I buy a kit or individual stuff. Oh and don't just criticize me i want real honest answers no bullcrap. Please help me figure all this out. In advance thank you.
> 
> 
> Garrett Girvin


Sorry to hear that buddy. That Sucks! Sounds like you have a good overall attitude about it and I respect your desire to carry on the family tradition in a field that is easily one of the most dangerous in the world, but one of the coolest to be apart of.
My dad, who had a tree business, died in 2013 of a chipper related accident (don't freak he didn't go through it, its a long story but not as bad as many may think) leaving me with an opportunity to start something of my own. So I have an idea what you are going through. It must feel like a lot of weight rests on your shoulders, and there is probably a million questions you have that you would love to ask him now that you are getting older and thinking about going into the field.

My biggest recommendation for you Garrett is to find a mentor. That is imperative. You need someone to show you the ropes when it comes to climbing/or bucket work, tree felling, chainsaw handling, equipment, safety, knowledge of trees (what their limitations are, how to identify hazards, which ones barber chair, etc.) Don't take this the wrong way, but if you are only 16, more than likely you have a lot to learn before you run an outfit of your own, and climbing and felling trees leaves little room for error. That is one of the unique things about this business. Damn near every tree job you will do you risk: life, limb, reputation of your business, employee's safety, people's personal property, and your own financial situation. If you or one of your guys gets hurt or killed, or you drop a tree on someone's house your business could be done for in the blink of an eye. Luckily for me, when I started my own business, I had a relatively strong foundation of climbing and felling beneath me (zero bucket work). But I had to, and did, learn a shitload before I could call myself a good arborist. I don't know if your dad left you his business or if your endeavor is to start your own, but if I were you Garrett, I would work on building a strong foundation of skills and knowledge. And if you can find a guy who is a little bit older who knows the business well, and is willing to take you under his wing, that will be the quickest way to achieve that. Even if you have to work for a tree crew or two for the next ten years of your life before starting your own it will be worth the wait. It might not take you that long to be ready, but you absolutely do not want to go into this business without the proper training and experience. Trees dont like to be cut and very often times they are uncooperative SOBs that will bite you if you don't know what your doing.

Bucket Work vs Climbing: If I had a bucket truck I would use it, but there are some jobs that you will not be able to use it. Do you want to have to pass those jobs up because you're not a strong enough climber? Hell NO! The foundation should start with climbing. But a bucket truck definitely comes in handy, and is much safer. But expensive, and yes insurance is a factor with a bucket truck.

Which gear to get?

Spikes: I love my Buckingham steel tree spikes (don't use pole spikes) with Big buck wrap pads. I didn't have the extra money to spend for the titanium spikes but I'm sure they're awesome. You want something that is comfortable and that you feel safe in.

Saddle: Most of the ones they make today are pretty good, which ever one you feel most comfortable in, you should try one on before you buy it. I bought mine at Labonvilles. In Western Maine we don't have many options other than the internet.

More important than gear are your skills. Find a teacher and you will be golden. Good Luck Garrett, sorry for being longwinded but I know what you are going through so I felt compelled to go on a little bit. Hope some or any of this helps.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Dec 11, 2014)

Maineiac said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy. That Sucks! Sounds like you have a good overall attitude about it and I respect your desire to carry on the family tradition in a field that is easily one of the most dangerous in the world, but one of the coolest to be apart of.
> My dad, who had a tree business, died in 2013 of a chipper related accident (don't freak he didn't go through it, its a long story but not as bad as many may think) leaving me with an opportunity to start something of my own. So I have an idea what you are going through. It must feel like a lot of weight rests on your shoulders, and there is probably a million questions you have that you would love to ask him now that you are getting older and thinking about going into the field.
> 
> My biggest recommendation for you Garrett is to find a mentor. That is imperative. You need someone to show you the ropes when it comes to climbing/or bucket work, tree felling, chainsaw handling, equipment, safety, knowledge of trees (what their limitations are, how to identify hazards, which ones barber chair, etc.) Don't take this the wrong way, but if you are only 16, more than likely you have a lot to learn before you run an outfit of your own, and climbing and felling trees leaves little room for error. That is one of the unique things about this business. Damn near every tree job you will do you risk: life, limb, reputation of your business, employee's safety, people's personal property, and your own financial situation. If you or one of your guys gets hurt or killed, or you drop a tree on someone's house your business could be done for in the blink of an eye. Luckily for me, when I started my own business, I had a relatively strong foundation of climbing and felling beneath me (zero bucket work). But I had to, and did, learn a shitload before I could call myself a good arborist. I don't know if your dad left you his business or if your endeavor is to start your own, but if I were you Garrett, I would work on building a strong foundation of skills and knowledge. And if you can find a guy who is a little bit older who knows the business well, and is willing to take you under his wing, that will be the quickest way to achieve that. Even if you have to work for a tree crew or two for the next ten years of your life before starting your own it will be worth the wait. It might not take you that long to be ready, but you absolutely do not want to go into this business without the proper training and experience. Trees dont like to be cut and very often times they are uncooperative SOBs that will bite you if you don't know what your doing.
> ...


That's very helpful! I appreciate your time. It sounds like you know what your talking about I wish somebody was around here like you!


Garrett Girvin


----------



## Maineiac (Dec 11, 2014)

garrettgirvin said:


> That's very helpful! I appreciate your time. It sounds like you know what your talking about I wish somebody was around here like you!
> 
> 
> Garrett Girvin


You will find someone if you set your mind to it. Your old man is watching out for ya. But in the meantime watch a **** load of youtube videos on climbing, knot tying, tree felling, different rigging techniques, equipment, and any other thing you want to learn about. We are lucky to live in a time period where the world is at our fingertips because of the internet. My dad was a logger who climbed trees. He was very good at what he did, but he didn't know **** about elaborate climbing systems, complex rigging, mechanical advantage (his idea of mechanical advantage was hooking onto a tree with a skidder), or anything like that. He was old school and he was an absolute badass when it came to dropping trees (he wasn't scared to drop a 100 ft. Pine Tree between two houses separated by ten feet) but he never learned all the other stuff that would have made him a Master Tree Climber. So for the past year I have had to research the hell out of rigging techniques and equipment, mechanical advantage, crane work, and tons of other **** to advance myself as an arborist. And I am proud to say that today I have quite a few more tools in my belt than my dad even had. And I continue to learn all the time. You have to be hungry for learning if you want to be the best you can be.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Dec 11, 2014)

Maineiac said:


> You will find someone if you set your mind to it. Your old man is watching out for ya. But in the meantime watch a **** load of youtube videos on climbing, knot tying, tree felling, different rigging techniques, equipment, and any other thing you want to learn about. We are lucky to live in a time period where the world is at our fingertips because of the internet. My dad was a logger who climbed trees. He was very good at what he did, but he didn't know **** about elaborate climbing systems, complex rigging, mechanical advantage (his idea of mechanical advantage was hooking onto a tree with a skidder), or anything like that. He was old school and he was an absolute badass when it came to dropping trees (he wasn't scared to drop a 100 ft. Pine Tree between two houses separated by ten feet) but he never learned all the other stuff that would have made him a Master Tree Climber. So for the past year I have had to research the hell out of rigging techniques and equipment, mechanical advantage, crane work, and tons of other **** to advance myself as an arborist. And I am proud to say that today I have quite a few more tools in my belt than my dad even had. And I continue to learn all the time. You have to be hungry for learning if you want to be the best you can be.


Everybody is telling me I won't succeed I'm put to prove them wrong and do what I love.


Garrett Girvin


----------



## Maineiac (Dec 11, 2014)

chevybob said:


> Best thing you can do is work during the week for someone and do it on the weekends for yourself. You can have all the drive and desire in the world but, that alone isn't guna get you a business. You need to get your name out there and have some sort of client base. I climb for a couple guys during the week and do my jobs on the weekends. I'm insured and geared up except a chipper. It works well for me until I'm busy enough to start doing on my own completely


Definitely need to get your name out there and get recognized, but make sure you don't step on your employers toes while your out soliciting solo work if you are a full time employee of a company(If you are an independent contractor, gun for hire so to speak this shouldn't apply). If its a heavy populated area and the company you work for has enough business for it not to matter, thats one thing, but it could potentially be seen as unprofessional to compete with the guy who employs you. Mind you, I'm coming from a small town in Western Maine so whats true for me may not be true for many of you, but I thought it was worth mentioning for Garrett's sake. The integrity in which you conduct yourself with is as important as your skills when trying to make a good reputation for yourself and for your business.


----------



## Maineiac (Dec 11, 2014)

garrettgirvin said:


> Everybody is telling me I won't succeed I'm put to prove them wrong and do what I love.
> 
> 
> Garrett Girvin


Then you are hanging out with the wrong people. If it's something that you really love, then you will manifest the right opportunities in your life that you will need to succeed.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Dec 11, 2014)

Maineiac said:


> Then you are hanging out with the wrong people. If it's something that you really love, then you will manifest the right opportunities in your life that you will need to succeed.


 it's family and other tree services. We have 2 well had two around the other retired no too long ago and they don't want another guy like my pops taking a lot of work they used to be a little bit of nothing. After he went they shot up. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 11, 2014)

Garrett i'm willing to bet NOBODY here wants to see you fail and would like nothing more than to see you succeed. I don't run my own show so i can't comment on that aspect. These guys here know how hard and painful or difficult the road to success can be. Like other have said at 16 i think you still have a lot to learn before you start trying to run your own business. You seem to have a good attitude and the drive to do what you want to do. Good luck to you.


----------



## garrettgirvin (Dec 11, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Garrett i'm willing to bet NOBODY here wants to see you fail and would like nothing more than to see you succeed. I don't run my own show so i can't comment on that aspect. These guys here know how hard and painful or difficult the road to success can be. Like other have said at 16 i think you still have a lot to learn before you start trying to run your own business. You seem to have a good attitude and the drive to do what you want to do. Good luck to you.


I'm not normally one to call myself out on anything but I'm pretty sure I know quite a bit. Enough no you can never know enough but it takes time right? My dad learned it all by experience. He started in 82 with just a bucket. Knew nothing about trees. When he died at 58 he was on of the best around proof to show everything takes time. 


Garrett Girvin


----------



## Finksies (Dec 12, 2014)

Self taught climber here. Bought tree climbers companion http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=74&item=2 , and started watching you tube videos. Gotta learn the basic knots running bowline, and fishermans, etc. I started out with stuff off CL. Really like it so I started buying proper equipment from treestuff.com Channels to watch on youtube that are really informative and do things the correct way->

NHlocal
Tarzan Thomas
Climbing Arborist
Bix Vid
August Hunicke 

-So Far myself I got myself two truck, chipper, and tractor. When I need a lift I rent one for $250.00


----------



## Maineiac (Dec 12, 2014)

Finksies said:


> Self taught climber here. Bought tree climbers companion http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=74&item=2 , and started watching you tube videos. Gotta learn the basic knots running bowline, and fishermans, etc. I started out with stuff off CL. Really like it so I started buying proper equipment from treestuff.com Channels to watch on youtube that are really informative and do things the correct way->
> 
> NHlocal
> Tarzan Thomas
> ...


Gotta check out Daniel Murphy too


----------



## dblack (Dec 13, 2014)

NH local has outstanding videos!!! +1 on youtube videos. They shouldn't be sole source of instruction but ever since gopros came out you can learn so much from them!!!! tandr trees has some great videos as well. Reg coats is also very experienced. i got to meet him at the TCIA expo


----------

